# Blue Marble Male X Blue Marble Female



## BlueInkFish

Hi, this is a spawn log dedicated to my blue marble Bettas. The male is a blue Halfmoon and the female is a blue halfmoon carrying the ee genes.
Well, I've breed this pair and the fry didn't make it. So I've rebred them and they've been in the spawnig tank 3 days. I gave about 30 fry or more. 
They now seperated and daddy is taking care of fry, mom is in her own tank.
NOTE: PAIR SPAWNED FEBRUARY 10th, DURING SCHOOL HOURS (lol)
PREDICTION: ABOUT 30 or less fry
These are all pics of the male the female and the male tending his nest.

The Sir:


----------



## BlueInkFish

The lady:


----------



## hrutan

What a beautiful pair! What deep, rich color...this one's gonna be fun!


----------



## BlueInkFish

The Sir tending his nest filled with eggs:

The male looks black in here due to the lighting, he's actually a royal blue


----------



## BlueInkFish

And the last picture I also gave my male a nest to start which he expanded of of:


----------



## BlueInkFish

hrutan said:


> What a beautiful pair! What deep, rich color...this one's gonna be fun!




Thank you! I surely hope the best for this spawn!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Subbing


----------



## Nimble

Neither of them looks like a marble, but I do hope for good things from the spawn.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Nimble said:


> Neither of them looks like a marble, but I do hope for good things from the spawn.


I did not mean to post twice, but I know what I was doing when I typed that title 

I think.. LOL


----------



## BlueInkFish

Nimble said:


> Neither of them looks like a marble, but I do hope for good things from the spawn.


They WERE multi marbled color. Specifically butterfly's, I labled the pair marble due to the fact that they have marbled out and turn to new colors


----------



## BettaBoy51

nice pair subbing!


----------



## BlueInkFish

BettaBoy51 said:


> nice pair subbing!


Thank you sir!


----------



## minikin

They're so bright and vivid; you're going to have lovely babies! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you!


----------



## BlueInkFish

We have some fry tails hanging from the nest!!! I'll try my hardest to get a photo but I don't have a good quality camera, argh!


----------



## BettaBoy51

Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KitDewStein

Can't wait to see them


----------



## BlueInkFish

I am very excited for this spawn to be raise and grown up to adults, I anything does go wrong I'll be sure to let you all know or if anything goes good I'll let you know as well. I'll keep you all updated with anything you may want to know about this "crazy" spawn. I'm very excited! Please stay tuned for future updates!


----------



## minikin

Congratulations!! Exciting!


----------



## BlueInkFish

BIG UPDATE: The tails are now all hanging down! Do you remember when I said I might have about 30 fry? Well, I have about 100 or less probably around 80 to 100 it's really exciting and I'll try to get you a picture as soon as possible! It's really easy to tell now because I can see their tails hanging from the nest! 

NOTE TO SELF: Fry hatched Feb 11 2015

If you hav really good eye sight you an see the fry in the picture


----------



## BlueInkFish

Picture of Pops tending nest and picking fry up... You can see a little fry above his snout!


I am sorry I'm advanced for horrible picture quality. At one time I was in photography class were I could borrow quality cameras but I am no longer in the class due to a new semester. I am now using my iPhone. And as you can see, it's not te greatest at photo quality


----------



## Sadist

But you can still see the fry! What an awesome daddy fish!


----------



## cousiniguana

Do you have any pics of the parents before they marbled out?


----------



## BlueInkFish

He sure is awesome!

I do have pictures. They were labeled as "butterfly's," but they ended up marbling.

I'll post pictures when I'm home. I have the pictures on my old phone.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Not the best photos but I forget I can zoom in with a camera... So here you go, more pictures, the babies KINDA needs papas help but their getting the hang of swimming


----------



## BlueInkFish

And a better photo of 2 fry:


----------



## BlueInkFish

And my most favorite picture of the fry:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

=3


----------



## salome

Seeing a baby version of _anything_ always makes me go "awwwww" to the point of embarrassment. So cute!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fry are now free swimming! It's not typically swimming, more like floating... Haha I'll try to get pics asap!


----------



## cousiniguana

cute


----------



## BlueInkFish

Fry are now free swimming! Dad isn't taken out yet but for some reason he made another nest. He doesn't seem to bother the fry! Does anyone have experience with raising dad with his babies? Did it work well? Was it hard to cope with? What was your success?

Anyways here is one picture to keep you all happy!


----------



## hrutan

I left my Dad in for 2.5 weeks as an experiment. He watched over the fry for about 2 weeks of that before he lost interest. The spawn wasn't big in the first place, but he did trim it down some. If you leave him in, he will "thin the herd" so to speak, starting with the weakest and the deformed.

Many breeders will leave the father in for 1 week. Some of the best leave Dad in for a full 8 weeks.

Fry that are left with Daddy tend to be larger and healthier, IF Daddy doesn't go all predatory on them. The problem is, you don't always know what Daddy's body is telling him to do, so watch him. If he looks like he is chasing rather than nurturing, it's time to take him out.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well what I can observe he doesn't bother them, but he doesn't seem to have interest either, he looks at them and just swims away... Should I take him out?


----------



## hrutan

If he's not interested, I'd take him out. Just to be safe.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Okay. That's what I will do.


----------



## hrutan

It's one of those things you don't want to be wrong about..


----------



## Abhinand

Is this your first spawn?


----------



## Abhinand

I mean, ur first time breeding bettas?


----------



## BlueInkFish

It is not my first time. But my other spawns did not go as planned!


----------



## Abhinand

Greta to hear that this is a successful spawn


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yup, everyone is doing fine. They haven't need much attention yet. First water change is in a couple of days!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Subbing! What a wonderful pair you have!  (Almost done with the pic too!)


----------



## BlueInkFish

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> Subbing! What a wonderful pair you have!  (Almost done with the pic too!)




Thank you! And I actually am done! Let me post it today!


----------



## mashp

I love your fish, congrats. the first few weeks are intense. I wish you good luck.


----------



## BlueInkFish

NOTE: FRY ARE 2 WEEKS AND A DAY OLD

Everyone is doing great. No one has passed and their starting to eat microworms. No pictures for now since nothing's really happend. But anyways everyone is doing good and mom is clearing up and getting better!


----------



## minikin

Yay for healthy fry and mom fish!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Note the fry are now three weeks old

Nothing new just fry eating and sleeping

I will be moving then to the 30 gallon though there are much maybe around 10 to 15 I don't know why but whenever my blue butterfly pair spawn they don't produce a lot of fry. Oh well it'll make it much easier for me to jar and keep up with water changes! They will be moved to the 30 gallon this weekend!
Stay tuned, not much to update, I'll be more persistent on this thread once they've hit the 2-4 month age!


----------



## KitDewStein

I can't wait to see pictures of them ^^


----------



## CelticRavens

Subbing. Can't wait to see how the little ones develop. :smile:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Not so much happening but the fry are doing great, their VERY energetic! 

Here is an update photo, scratch what I said about updating this thread once they've gotten to 2-4 months, I must enjoy the moments when their still young! So here you go!

I'm not to sure on how to upload many photos during one post so if you can help me out that would be great!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Sorry for the blurry photos! It's the best I could do with my iPhone :lol:

Btw, thank you BB for the plants! They've came in today and there gorgeous!


----------



## BlueInkFish

One more 

The colors vary from fry to fry, some are still white bodied while others are brown, I spy 2 fry!


----------



## BettaBoy51

wow they look good! and glad the plants came in good!


----------



## greycup

They're so cute! I just realized my spawn is less than a week behind yours.


----------



## BettaBoy51

also i forgot what plants i sent you? lol what did i send?


----------



## logisticsguy

Looks great! Good luck.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Awesome!

My fry are ALMOST 1 month old! The time has passed by so fast! 2 more days and they are going to be a month!


----------



## BlueInkFish

BettaBoy51 said:


> also i forgot what plants i sent you? lol what did i send?



Haha, I forgot what it's called... Dang!

Thank you CJ!


----------



## Fenghuang

They're so adorable. Good work!


----------



## aaronpham

How much bbs did you start feeding them? Or which foods did you use?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Right now they are eating a variety of nematode worms:

Vinegar eels
Walter worms
Banana worms
Microworms

NOTE TO SELF: Fry are now 1 month and a day old!!!!

Also, the biggest fry are showing their ventrals!


----------



## BlueInkFish

NOTE: FRY ARE ALMOST 6 WEEKS OLD!!!!

Here are some updated pictures, some of them have a blue coloring, iridescent may be the word? But my horrible camera quality does not catch it... Neither can I catch the fry with some decent photos LOL!
Anyways here are two of the little kids:


----------



## BlueInkFish

This baby gave me the cute face... Oh how I "awwed," and "oooed."


----------



## minikin

They've grown so much!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, they're getting so big!


----------



## BlueInkFish

So here is a breeder picture of dad. This is how he originally looked when I recieved him, he later then marbled out on me, so did mom. I just thought I would show you guys some pictures to see what may become of the fry!

Also, fry are doing great. No pictures at the moment but I've been adding more and more water. We're almost to the top!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And breeder picture of mom. I can't believe I couldn't find these photos at the time I started this spawn log! Oh well, at least you'll get an idea how the younglings will turn out!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, those fish are amazingly beautiful! The male does have forked venrals, but hopefully you can breed those out. They did change their coloring quite a bit, didn't they!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea, unfortunately he has those forked ventrals! But since he's grown the ventrals seemed to "fuse" so it looks like he has normal ventrals.


----------



## logisticsguy

Your doing a terrific job. The fry are going to be beauties.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you CJ! 

The fry are doing great, I went on a fish store spree today. Didn't get much but I did get a sponge filter, new heater, new tank, and a mini hob filter. It's great because I can set up the small tank for a fry as its forever home, because I will be keeping some for myself. 

Anyways. The fry have gained much more color the biggest seem to show it more though! The colors vary from mom color to dads color, but their are ones that haven't even gained any.

This one has the color of mom:


----------



## BlueInkFish

And this one has the color of dad:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

=3


----------



## Sadist

litelboyblu said:


> Yea, unfortunately he has those forked ventrals! But since he's grown the ventrals seemed to "fuse" so it looks like he has normal ventrals.


Oh wow, I didn't know they could grow out of that!

I love the big babies.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea. At least I know of it. I don't see any forked ventrals on my male so I guess so. Thank you!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well, when I was searching the tank today I found a fry with a dull red anal fin, tinted a bit brown but it's really odd. Mom and dad are both blue...Maybe it's just a temporary thing, anyways it's cute, the oddball out of the group! Here he/she is:


----------



## Sadist

Maybe one of your fish has red in the ancestry.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yea maybe.. Haha. Odd though, maybe it's just a temporary thing like I said, but we may never know until he/she has grown bigger!


----------



## Elleth

Subbing.


----------



## JustDownTheRiverBettas

Subbing! I want to see what they turn out to look like


----------



## Bailmint

Lol I've been following this spawn for a while but I realized that I haven't subbed yet! I was wondering why I haven't been getting notifications...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Lol.

Anyways, not much has happend. But I will be transferring the fry by late today or tomorrow, the sponge filter is in the 30g grow out (which is where they are going) and it's been on for quite awhile. So their going to go in the 30g and that's pretty much it. Watch them grow out


----------



## BlueInkFish

Update:

The fry are doing really well, I just finished a 10-25% water change and sucked up some gunk. Their very active little fellows to the point I can use an actual water change hose instead of airline tubing to transfer water into their tank and out! The fry all have ventrals and there are about 20-25, in not surprised because this is the 2nd time the parents have spawned, the first batch died. But needless to say, their doing GREAT! They've started to realize decapsulated BBS is now food! I'm glad their maturing, really fast!

Here are some pictures for all of you!

One of many of the biggest fry:


----------



## BlueInkFish

And the ones who haven't figured out what decapsulated BBS is yet, they just had some nematodes so their not starving! It may look dirty but it's not, for some reason, they like to stay near the random patch of algae that developed on the 10g floor... Haha, weird little babies!


----------



## Bailmint

Agh they're so cute! I can't wait for my little ones to get as big as they are too<3.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Bailmint said:


> Agh they're so cute! I can't wait for my little ones to get as big as they are too<3.


Yes! Defeniatley! I'll be waiting for your spawn to grow out too!


----------



## BlueInkFish

I'm back!!! 

UPDATE!!!:

I've been gone for about a week due to a youth group trip. A close friend (whom knows not so much about fish, but knows decent information) cared for my fry. I was very nervous but while away I never really thought of the fry because I was to busy having fun... Haha, yea, that's pretty bad right? Well, I'm glad to say everyone is still alive, but yesterday night while I was feeding them, I found 1 dead fry, not sure why. But it looked pretty tiny. So my guess is that it was probably the "runt," of the group. Very tiny for its age at least. Though some of them are still tiny, I have 2 massive babies! Haha. I even see some showing the butterfly pattern!!! Anyways. I owe you all some pictures. Not the greatest but I just took these last night!

Thank you all for being so kind by subscribing to this thread and supporting me with my spawn! I would have never made it this far without you all!

One of the biggest babies:


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yet another big baby!


----------



## BlueInkFish

1 post at a time haha... Atleast it's a thread just for my spawn and how well it's coming along!

This ones cute! Wheres the baby? Can you find him/her?


----------



## BlueInkFish

And I just live this baby! Probably my favorite, because he's small yet the most active! He's ( I'm going to assume it's a he just because) what makes my tank alive! Haha. So tiny yet creates the biggest impact! I can also see some color (not the iridescence) on his body!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Another picture of my favorite! Haha, it's bad that I have a favorite isn't it?


----------



## hrutan

Nope! Favorites are exciting!


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes we all have favorites, it can be color or tail quality but usually personality wins out.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha. And that's why this little guy is my favorite! He's so energetic! Like I said, the life of the tank!


----------



## FinnyNina

subscribing


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh me oh my! I've been so bad with updating this thread! I may as add some pics! Their not growing as fast as I want them to but eh. Fish will do what they "want," to do. Lol.
Anyways. 

They like the driftwood piece very much! It's cute in this picture because they look like twins haha!!


----------



## Elleth

Pretty!


----------



## Sadist

Awesome! How many are you keeping?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you both! It really means a lot that people still follow this thread! 

Sadist, I'll be keeping around 5-7? I'm not really sure at the moment. But I sure will be selling out to this community, it's on the top of my list!


----------



## Elleth

Oh boy, I'll be watching for sure! Hopefully I'll still have empty tanks/places to put more tanks when you do.


----------



## Julie7778

More pic updates?


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you!!! I'll be sure to save you a baby if you have room Elleth!!!

I'll upload pictures today! Just stay tuned!


----------



## Bamb00stix

All the babies... Your fish daddy reminds me of my betta boy when I was a kid. Except he wasn't a marble, and was a gorgeous royal blue/red tipped (guess that technically makes him purple, huh?) veil tail. Can't wait till you have time to update again!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Habs, I don't have to many babies! But anyways. Everyone is doing great. I'll be able to give a *FULL* update later today! See you then!


----------



## BlueInkFish

BIG UPDATE:

Fry have been transferred into their grow out tank, breeders, your probably thinkin, shouldn't they have been in the grow out tank already? Due to their age. Well, my answer to that is yes. They should have been in the grow out tank by now, but due to the stunted growth I was afraid they may have been shocked to the BIG change. Anyways, they are in there now, and happy and freely swimming, sadly I had to cull a REALLY stunted baby. Broke my heart too. He/She was to small to survive a change. So here are some photos I would love to share with you! Also, I hadn't filled the tank all the way just in case some had a struggle swimming to get air


----------



## BlueInkFish

A picture of Mom, and Dad:


----------



## BlueInkFish

This one was literally asking for a photo. lol. Too cute. He kept coming up to me while I was trying to get pictures of the other ones.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Cute photo.


----------



## Bamb00stix

They are so frikkin' cute. That underneath picture is perfect, and I hope that superstar keeps begging for pics. That way it's easy to identify him XP Awman, looks like they adjusted to the grow-out tank change really well!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Haha, thank you for the kind words!
Indeed, they are acclimating well to their new environment!
I'm surprised they are adjusting so well too!


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad they're doing well in the new tank!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Shorts quick update. 

Saw two fry "sparring," here's a cute but very low quality picture. Otherwise everyone is healthy and happy  

I can't wait till their older and bigger!


----------



## DangerousAngel

They're so cute!! What is 'sparring' BTW?


----------



## BlueInkFish

DangerousAngel said:


> They're so cute!! What is 'sparring' BTW?


Thank you! Sparring is like showing dominance. Their basically doing their instinct of flaring. Sorta like the pecking order between sororities.


----------



## Sadist

That's so cute! I'm glad everyone is happy and healthy. Are they big enough to show some colors? It's hard to tell, but one looks like and another dark in the picture. Is that about where they're at?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yes! Color change is the stage their at. Many have turquoise while some have royal blue tint. And some are just white. Lol


----------



## Alaura123

Very cute lil guy :3


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well, my friends. *We made it too the jarring process!*

Although, they are relatively small for their age, I do believe they are very happy, and healthy, with a variety of color and personality!

I do believe now, this thread is getting old, lifeless, and most likely *BORING!!!* this made me think, and my conclusion is to start a new lively thread, about what I will be doing with these fry! I will be sure to update weekly, or at least 1 post per 2 weeks. Anyways, please feel free to subscribe to my new thread! I will be creating it with the most creativity, to which I possibly can.

Moderator/s, please end this thread, as from now on, I will be busy on a new "project." Thank you all for joining me in this adventure!

Best of luck (and all the good things) to you! :mrgreen:


----------



## Alaura123

Oh I look forward to the pics!! Ill go check out that thread for sure! :3


----------



## BlueInkFish

Alaura123 said:


> Oh I look forward to the pics!! Ill go check out that thread for sure! :3


Thank you Alaura! 

I just wanted to state, MY NEW THREAD IS NOW OPEN!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB

Why are they growing so slowly?


----------

